# Another Wii Update



## WB3000 (Mar 22, 2008)

Over at Wiibrew.org, they are reporting another Wii update, and one user has stated that the trucha exploit has been patched. This needs confirmation.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> A new Wii System Update has been reported, the trucha exploit reportedly is fixed by this(needs confirmation).



I don't have a modded Wii, but I can confirm that an update is indeed out there, since I just downloaded it (and yes, I did the Shop Channel one before, so it is not that).

EDIT: This will not affect trucha signed games now, but may in the future once Nintendo updates another file. Bushing recommends not to do this update.


----------



## TaMs (Mar 22, 2008)

if that's true... well atleast we had our fun. gg.
btw i still doesn't know how they can fix it with firmware update. You modify the iso via trucha and then sign it with it. So did they just change the code which signs it or what? :| Anyway not a big loss for me. Once made random mario strikers disc with fucked up characters.


----------



## DarkCamui (Mar 22, 2008)

Never used Trucha on any of my games since I got a NTSC-USA Wii but it must suck for you PAL users though lol


----------



## noONE (Mar 22, 2008)

Hmm.. i got No More Heroes patched with trucha.. 
hope it is a "false" report


----------



## shtonkalot (Mar 22, 2008)

Anyone got a source for this? I don't mean the wiibrew homepage either. Where did they get this info that needs verifying? The forums on that site are pretty bare so no help there.


----------



## The Teej (Mar 22, 2008)

Can anyone confirm if this kills the Twilight Exploit?


----------



## WB3000 (Mar 22, 2008)

shtonkalot said:
			
		

> Anyone got a source for this? I don't mean the wiibrew homepage either. Where did they get this info that needs verifying? The forums on that site are pretty bare so no help there.
> 
> I believe it was on #wiidev, although I'm not sure.
> 
> QUOTECan anyone confirm if this kills the Twilight Exploit?



I don't think it does, there has been no talk of that. I'll check later.

EDIT: It still works here


----------



## need4speed (Mar 22, 2008)

The Teej said:
			
		

> Can anyone confirm if this kills the Twilight Exploit?



The Twilight Exploit Is still working for me after I updated my wii console with this new update


----------



## kallekall (Mar 22, 2008)

TaMs said:
			
		

> if that's true... well atleast we had our fun. gg.
> btw i still doesn't know how they can fix it with firmware update. You modify the iso via trucha and then sign it with it. So did they just change the code which signs it or what? :| Anyway not a big loss for me. Once made random mario strikers disc with fucked up characters.



They don't sign it with the Nintendo key but is using some kind of bug in the verification...

I only have SSBB fixed with Trucha... Will keep away from the update as long as possible.


----------



## g4jek8j54 (Mar 22, 2008)

The Teej said:
			
		

> Can anyone confirm if this kills the Twilight Exploit?



I read on another forum that it does not.  Someone tested it, and it worked.  I have also heard that the Datel Wii Freeloader works as well.


----------



## Awdofgum (Mar 22, 2008)

well i can't seem to find this new update...


----------



## bailli (Mar 22, 2008)

TaMs said:
			
		

> if that's true... well atleast we had our fun. gg.
> btw i still doesn't know how they can fix it with firmware update. You modify the iso via trucha and then sign it with it. So did they just change the code which signs it or what? :| Anyway not a big loss for me. Once made random mario strikers disc with fucked up characters.
> 
> Trucha Signer doesn't sign the disc correctly (you would need the private RSA key only Nintendo and maybe some developers possess)
> ...



To fix the TP exploit the console would need to verify the savegame before the game is loaded or patch the game on-the-fly while it is running.
That is way to much effort to prevent an exploit that only works for homebrew...


----------



## coolbho3000 (Mar 22, 2008)

Well, if this is after the Wii Shop update then I'm very glad I updated between the thin window of time - between the time the Wiiware update and this Trucha destroying one. So I get Wiiware AND Trucha. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But we still need confirmation. The Wiiware one released two days ago, will not destroy Trucha (just played DVD5 fix Brawl) but maybe there is a new one being described here. But perhaps not.


----------



## CYatta (Mar 22, 2008)

US Launch Wii, completely up to date (just checked again), Manhunt 2 Trucha'd works fine. Can't check Twilight exploit (no SD card yet), but I'm sure based on what others are saying too, it works fine. Update is safe.


----------



## bailli (Mar 22, 2008)

Just joined #wiidev and that is part of the current topic:

*IOS37 fixes 'trucha-sign' bug!*


----------



## WB3000 (Mar 22, 2008)

Here's what bushing had to say on irc...



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> it's only a preparation for a fix
> ...
> well, I don't like having it on my system
> 
> ...


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 22, 2008)

If true then cue dual mod chip systems (drive+firmware) in 5,4,3........

Failing that I predict the rise of stupid auction prices as happened in the early PSP days. Good thing as I have a early version wii (presently not working but it is a simple fix).


----------



## mastermanna123 (Mar 22, 2008)

Umm...I have an NTSC-U Wii with a Wiikey with version 3.2U and the 1.9g update. So, what does this mean? Only Trucha isnt working rite? So, I can just go ahead and update?


----------



## g4jek8j54 (Mar 22, 2008)

The news on Wiibrew.org has been updated...



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> A new Wii System Update has been reported, it is thought to be preparation for a trucha signer fix (Think homebrew channel). Caution is advised though, at this time it is unsure what effects it has (though it is not thought to affect the TP hack, it still may do so until we can confirm otherwise). Note this is NOT the one from a couple of days ago that was related to Wiiware.


----------



## WB3000 (Mar 22, 2008)

g4jek8j54 said:
			
		

> The news on Wiibrew.org has been updated...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bailli (Mar 22, 2008)

Ähm shouldn't something like this on the front page...?


----------



## Armadillo (Mar 22, 2008)

Booo , means the update that fixes it will probably be on mario kart 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## shaunj66 (Mar 22, 2008)

Armadillo said:
			
		

> Booo , means the update that fixes it will probably be on mario kart
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But as long as we don't update our Wii's then we should be able to hack out the update in MK Wii and play it as usual, no?


----------



## g4jek8j54 (Mar 22, 2008)

Armadillo said:
			
		

> Booo , means the update that fixes it will probably be on mario kart
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I could be wrong, but can't the Freeloader be used to bypass the firmware update, or isn't this necessarily a firmware update?


----------



## Armadillo (Mar 22, 2008)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> Armadillo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Guess so , but I don't have modded wii yet , was planning on getting a wasabi soon (no money or time to fit it at the moment) ,so if it's got the update , it's either buy the game and take the update , or order a chip in sooner than i was planning and make time to fit it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Also wanted to buy original mario kart anyway.


----------



## WB3000 (Mar 22, 2008)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> But as long as we don't update our Wii's then we should be able to hack out the update in MK Wii and play it as usual, no?



Perhaps that would work, but for those without modchips it won't.


----------



## bailli (Mar 22, 2008)

Hate to break this to you but the IOS updates are the ones that are *needed* to run to make newer games work.
In other words these are the updates why MP3, SMG and SSBB do not run when you just brickblock them.

I still don't know how the freeloader gets around these...


----------



## Armadillo (Mar 23, 2008)

Isn't there an odd game here or there that freeloader doesn't run unless you update or at least partial update. I'm sure there was a topic somewhere on this forum that even with freeloader ssbb has to do some sort of update. So it would seem it may come down to either , signing your own stuff or mario kart , but not both.


----------



## nephdj (Mar 23, 2008)

turns out i was wrong


----------



## coolbho3000 (Mar 23, 2008)

bailli said:
			
		

> Hate to break this to you but the IOS updates are the ones that are *needed* to run to make newer games work.
> In other words these are the updates why MP3, SMG and SSBB do not run when you just brickblock them.
> 
> I still don't know how the freeloader gets around these...


Then we'll just use Freeloader forever then!


----------



## Dirtie (Mar 23, 2008)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> Armadillo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If ONLY the IOS update is required for the game to run (ie. the 'future system menu update' is not required), then you could potentially hack the ISO to include only the firmware update(s) without the system menu update. I have no idea what the chances are of this working however (did SSBB require the system menu update in addition to the firmware one?)


----------



## g4jek8j54 (Mar 23, 2008)

bailli said:
			
		

> Hate to break this to you but the IOS updates are the ones that are *needed* to run to make newer games work.
> In other words these are the updates why MP3, SMG and SSBB do not run when you just brickblock them.
> 
> I still don't know how the freeloader gets around these...



According to the Freeloader manual, inserting the disc, ejecting, and then inserting it again, will cause the upgrade program to be selectively loaded.  I believe, in these cases, it just blocks the firmware update.  So, if the IOS updates are different from the firmware updates, does that perhaps mean that even the FreeLoader won't block them?


----------



## Dirtie (Mar 23, 2008)

g4jek8j54 said:
			
		

> bailli said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You've got it the wrong way around. The IOS updates are the firmware updates - the freeloader allows these to run when you insert it the second time, but blocks all the unneeded channel updates etc.


----------



## DjoeN (Mar 23, 2008)

nephdj said:
			
		

> Very fake
> 
> The update says its in preparation for wiiware.... not in preparation to kill haxs




That was the first update from a few days ago that said that, this update says nothing as far as i know


----------



## bailli (Mar 23, 2008)

Dirtie said:
			
		

> If ONLY the IOS update is required for the game to run (ie. the 'future system menu update' is not required), then you could potentially hack the ISO to include only the firmware update(s) without the system menu update. I have no idea what the chances are of this working however (did SSBB require the system menu update in addition to the firmware one?)



Hm well the problem is that a game can "select" which IOS version it wants to run and I guess/fear a "patched" mario kart could identify itself as patched and refuse to run even if the fix is not "activated by the system menu".
Ofcourse you can take this cat and mouse game one step further and patch the IOS version the game wants to run to a lower version, but that version might lack a functionality the game needs...


----------



## superrob (Mar 23, 2008)

Well even if Mariokart had a newer update we could just kill it like we did on many other games


----------



## Smidget (Mar 23, 2008)

This won't affect backups correct at all?


----------



## superrob (Mar 23, 2008)

Not normal backups.

There rumours that this fixes the Trucha Signer exploit.

Im happy i did the update last day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Now my Wii are ready for Wiiware AND trucha


----------



## Jackreyes (Mar 23, 2008)

-sigh- i'm too tired for all this.
I'm going to bed

Hopefully we'll know by the morning.


----------



## bailli (Mar 23, 2008)

superrob said:
			
		

> Well even if Mariokart had a newer update we could just kill it like we did on many other games



Please read the previous posts. IOS updates are need if a game ships with a newer version!


----------



## DiNo29 (Mar 23, 2008)

IOS is needed, but the trucha signer fix doesnt work if the WiiMenu isnt updated. So by updating the IOS but removing the WiiMenu, whe should be able to update and keep trucha. Or is WiiMenu update required to run games too ?


----------



## Foie (Mar 23, 2008)

So, is the update out yet?  I want to update for WiiWare, but I don't want to destroy my trucha possibilities...


----------



## kallekall (Mar 23, 2008)

bailli said:
			
		

> Dirtie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Would bee nice if someone figured out a way to remove the Trucha fix and leave everything else intact. That way we Mario Kart could run, without any lack of functionality. Unless Mari Kart can detect that the Trucha fix is removed. Then you would have to figure out a way to fool Mario Kart. And the cat and mouse hunt keeps on going. This would however mean that one would need to have great knowledge about the Wii system.


----------



## m2pt5 (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm just glad Nintendo didn't include any capability to force firmware updates on the DS like this. Homebrew/piracy on the DS is almost effortless now.


----------



## Serabii (Mar 23, 2008)

oh so it's only for the trucha hack... I taught they got the mod chip thing "removed" or " disabled"

I never used the trucha hack... yet but I can confirm that there is no issues on playing with the back-up copy alone (w/o trucha hack)

I played bully right after I updated and got to run brawl flawlessly and played online with it...

my wii is:
NTSC (3.2U) with wiikey 1.9G


----------



## aardvarks (Mar 23, 2008)

just modded an old pal wii with a wiikey, updated wii to 3.2, all my modded games work fine and does the datel free loader. so i dont know wots all the fuss is about!


----------



## bailli (Mar 23, 2008)

http://wiibrew.org/index.php?title=IOS37


----------



## mastermanna123 (Mar 23, 2008)

Im thinkin of just going on wit the update. I have never used Trucha Signer anyway. as long as the twilight exploit works im happy. Idk wat trucha wud even do for a NTSC-U wiikey 1.9g 3.2U wii anyway. except for the manhunt 2 thing...


----------



## g4jek8j54 (Mar 23, 2008)

Does anyone know if the homebrew channel that was going to be released could be effected by this?


----------



## bailli (Mar 23, 2008)

The channel uses the same exploit to "sign" its contents...


----------



## CockroachMan (Mar 23, 2008)

So, what is the update supposed to do? I mean, "officially"..


----------



## g4jek8j54 (Mar 23, 2008)

bailli said:
			
		

> The channel uses the same exploit to "sign" its contents...



That's what I thought.  Also, according to wiibrew.org, the Freeloader will also stop working when the system menu is updated.


----------



## InternHertz (Mar 23, 2008)

Isn't there a way to know which of the IOS updates we have already downloaded ?


----------



## CYatta (Mar 23, 2008)

InternHertz said:
			
		

> Isn't there a way to know which of the IOS updates we have already downloaded ?


my guess is, no


----------



## nextnomura (Mar 23, 2008)

Are we talking about 3.3 update?.. or just an update that not have a version?
I don't understand.. from the first page i can't find people talk about the version..


----------



## Tanas (Mar 23, 2008)

nextnomura said:
			
		

> Are we talking about 3.3 update?.. or just an update that not have a version?
> I don't understand.. from the first page i can't find people talk about the version..



There is no version 3.3, it still stays at 3.2 after the update.


----------



## Tragedies (Mar 23, 2008)

Apologies for the noob question, but can someone please explain what this exploit is? I play normal backup games, I've never heard of this Trucha stuff.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## g4jek8j54 (Mar 23, 2008)

Tragedies said:
			
		

> Apologies for the noob question, but can someone please explain what this exploit is? I play normal backup games, I've never heard of this Trucha stuff.
> 
> Thanks for the help.



It's an exploit in the Wii firmware that allows you to sign things (ISOs, channels, etc.) with a fake key.


----------



## mb01 (Mar 23, 2008)

Guys,
I just updated my PAL Wii about half an hour ago not knowing this apparent "Trucha Fix" update was available. After a quick scare im pleased to say that Trucha Signed games, Freeloader, Scrubbed games and the Twilight Hack all still work so the PAL update is still ok to use.


----------



## g4jek8j54 (Mar 23, 2008)

mb01 said:
			
		

> Guys,
> I just updated my PAL Wii about half an hour ago not knowing this apparent "Trucha Fix" update was available. After a quick scare im pleased to say that Trucha Signed games, Freeloader, Scrubbed games and the Twilight Hack all still work so the PAL update is still ok to use.



Everything still works as of right now.  However, according to wiibrew.org, the trucha exploit and Freeloader will eventually stop working.


----------



## kristijan08 (Mar 23, 2008)

g4jek8j54 said:
			
		

> mb01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah thats expected, though. everyone knows these arent futureproof exploits. the moral of the story is, finish all your trucha signed games while you can, or just make sure  you are getting untouched backups that don't use trucha.


----------



## mb01 (Mar 23, 2008)

*  Until the system menu is updated to use IOS37, it will have no effect. 

* Once the system menu is updated to use IOS37, "Trucha-Signed" discs -- or channels -- will stop working, as will the Freeloader disc. 

Could this possibly mean there is going to be one more minor update to make the system menu use IOS37..???


----------



## stev418 (Mar 23, 2008)

Just a thought, I would assume that an original bought freeloader would still work? (Since its made from pressed/glass? master disc like a retail game) It would just be the cracked version that has been trucha-signed that will stop? I suppose theres no way to 'confirm' this, but any have any thoughts on this?


----------



## bosscolor (Mar 23, 2008)

Trucha is dead 

Long life to freeloader


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 23, 2008)

stev418 said:
			
		

> Just a thought, I would assume that an original bought freeloader would still work? (Since its made from pressed/glass? master disc like a retail game) It would just be the cracked version that has been trucha-signed that will stop? I suppose theres no way to 'confirm' this, but any have any thoughts on this?



I have an unmodded Wii, and an original, store-bought Freeloader, and it still works perfectly, even after the update.


----------



## mb01 (Mar 23, 2008)

It seems strange that all exploits still work at the moment, but wiibrew.org states that the Trucha Fix wont take effect until the system menu uses the new IOS37 firmware. Does this mean either there will be another small update for it to take effect OR the Trucha checks will be in the ISO's somewhere. Maybe it will be possible to find these checks and remove them using Trucha just like the 001 ERROR?


----------



## Tanas (Mar 23, 2008)

I cant see how IOS37 can just magically come into effect, without another update to activate it.


----------



## light_kun (Mar 23, 2008)

I used Trucha Signer to take off the drive check of Super Mario Galaxy and Super Smash Bros. Brawl.  Would they not work later on?  

EDITr is it saying that future games using Trucha Signer won't work?


----------



## mb01 (Mar 23, 2008)

Thats exactly what i am thinking! If this update did kill trucha wouldnt it be done straight away? Although wiibrew.org does state that no software uses the IOS37 at the moment. That also leads me to believe it could be some sort of check included in all new games.


----------



## stev418 (Mar 23, 2008)

true, it sounds like the IOS37 has the fix, and we just wait for the new menu update to utilize it. What i want to know is will a bought freeloader still work? as it doesn't use trucha-signer, it is in fact a 'retail' disc.


----------



## mb01 (Mar 23, 2008)

I wouldnt put it past Nintendo to block the Original Freeloader in the next major firmware, maybe 3.3?? As they can block the Action Replay and they also blocked the Gamecube Freeloader.


----------



## g4jek8j54 (Mar 23, 2008)

stev418 said:
			
		

> true, it sounds like the IOS37 has the fix, and we just wait for the new menu update to utilize it. What i want to know is will a bought freeloader still work? as it doesn't use trucha-signer, it is in fact a 'retail' disc.



While the Freeloader is a pressed disc, it will probably still be blocked, if it uses the trucha exploit to sign it with a fake key.


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 23, 2008)

g4jek8j54 said:
			
		

> stev418 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is not how Datel usually work ... their normal trick is to 'cut' a section from a legitimate disc, and merge it with their own code.

Basically, they press their stuff right onto an original disc ... PS2 AR discs, for example, are usually pressed onto Crazy Taxi discs ... but it 'misses' the parts that allow the console to recognize the disc as an original.


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 23, 2008)

***accidental duplicate post***


----------



## Yugge (Mar 23, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> g4jek8j54 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They would then still have to sign it with that special key that only nintendo knows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Since they altered the ISO.



And to all those who arent techy, think about it this way:
Let say that the updates are like windows versions.
We are currently using the equivilent of Windows XP, which plays trucha signed games, since it has not been fixed. Now what this new update did, was to download the equivilent of Windows Vista, which do not play trucha signed games. Now, newer games will require Vista to play the games, but we are fine so long, because the update which will acually switch from XP to Vista has not arrived yet. But it's obvious that Nintendo has taken procedures to stop trucha signed games from working.

So:

If you want your trucha signed games to work, you can update this, but if you do, and then happend to pop in a game which contains the follow-up update to this one, your screwed. So to be on the safe side, do not upgrade.


----------



## stev418 (Mar 23, 2008)

ok, interesting. Didn't even realize the gamecube freeloader had been blocked.


----------



## mb01 (Mar 23, 2008)

Well after a lot of thinking i've come to the conclusion that this new IOS37 firmware will need an updated system menu to activate it. This will probably be the 3.3 update. There is no other way it can magically activate itself, especially if all current hacks are working. So basically we just need to dodge the next major update of the system menu and we should be ok. Only problem is Mario Kart will probably have this update included and need this update to run.


----------



## stev418 (Mar 23, 2008)

Just another thought. Although the original gamecube freeloader was blocked, didnt datel release a revised 'wii compatible' version? that hasn't been blocked?


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 23, 2008)

Datel are very good with their updates.

And, if you have a legit disc of theirs, that has become obsolete, due to patching or whatever, just mail it back to them, and they will send you the latest version for free ... they don't even charge you for postage.


----------



## mb01 (Mar 23, 2008)

Yeah im pretty sure they did. So maybe they can bring out another version of the wii Freeloader if the current one gets blocked. That is if it does not use the trucha exploit.


----------



## stev418 (Mar 23, 2008)

was, nice that datel swaps to latest version. In australia we dont have a datel store and it doesnt appear that codejunkies UK or USA ship to other international regions


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 23, 2008)

mb01 said:
			
		

> Yeah im pretty sure they did. So maybe they can bring out another version of the wii Freeloader if the current one gets blocked. That is if it does not use the trucha exploit.
> 
> I'd be very surprised if it did ... they have been at this a long time now, and I'm sure they have enough contacts inside all the companies to be able to get at what they need to make their products work.
> 
> ...



Try eBay.


----------



## shtonkalot (Mar 23, 2008)

mb01 said:
			
		

> Well after a lot of thinking i've come to the conclusion that this new IOS37 firmware will need an updated system menu to activate it. This will probably be the 3.3 update. There is no other way it can magically activate itself, especially if all current hacks are working. So basically we just need to dodge the next major update of the system menu and we should be ok. Only problem is Mario Kart will probably have this update included and need this update to run.


That is the impression I have.
Don't think I can work around playing Mario Kart though. Hoping someone can find something else to run modified game code by then. Maybe the TP hack will develop further before MK is released.


----------



## mb01 (Mar 23, 2008)

shtonkalot said:
			
		

> mb01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thankyou, good to see someone agrees. So it doesn't really matter if we update to the current one as we are all going to have to update for Mario Kart. Or find a way around the next menu update preferably.


----------



## stev418 (Mar 23, 2008)

stev418 said:
			
		

> was, nice that datel swaps to latest version. In australia we dont have a datel store and it doesnt appear that codejunkies UK or USA ship to other international regions
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I only sell on ebay - to expensive to buy - we have shops with them, but still wouldn't be able to send in to datel to be updated, I still own a freeloader 1.06, just had to buy a 1.06B as well.


----------



## shtonkalot (Mar 23, 2008)

mb01 said:
			
		

> Thankyou, good to see someone agrees. So it doesn't really matter if we update to the current one as we are all going to have to update for Mario Kart. Or find a way around the next menu update preferably.


I agree with what you said before but I'm not so sure that it "doesn't really matter if we update to the current [system update]" though.
I'm fairly sure it won't matter but certainly not sure enough to tell others that it's OK.
I myself have the WiiWare update but have avoided this one for the moment.


----------



## MrMorden (Mar 23, 2008)

The question now is - does Nintendo have a way to block scrubbed discs or are they working towards that as well?


----------



## stev418 (Mar 23, 2008)

MrMorden said:
			
		

> The question now is - does Nintendo have a way to block scrubbed discs or are they working towards that as well?



From what I understand NO, as the fill data is not signed.


----------



## mb01 (Mar 23, 2008)

shtonkalot said:
			
		

> mb01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Definately. I would not recommend to anyone to do the update, but it may settle some peoples nerves to know they should be safe until the next major update as everyone is going to have to find a way around it if they still want to use Trucha.


----------



## shtonkalot (Mar 23, 2008)

stev418 said:
			
		

> MrMorden said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nintendo could be looking into blocking scrubbed discs but there is no way to tell. It's apparent that so far they haven't blocked them but that doesn't mean they can't.
Even if the fill (garbage/dummy/whatever) data isn't signed it doesn't mean it can't be detected. If the data differs on a backup compared to an original then it may POSSIBLY be detected.
I don't know enough about the Wii's system to say whether it is definitely possible for the Wii to read such info, likewise I don't know enough about Nintendo's policies and internal business decisions to know whether or not they'd bother looking.

To answer your questions specifically: Maybe and possibly


----------



## whatsa (Mar 23, 2008)

There is a way to beat this, there always is. We can't let them win.

EDIT: This is probably old news, but I was just talking to bushing, and apparently the verification process for updates is subject to the same bug that the IOS37 update will break. So it should be quite possible to modify the update code to remove the malignant bit, sign the update with the 'trucha' bug, and then use it to run mariokart, as far as I can see. Of course, this would probably mean doing this to every future update until another solution is found.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Mar 23, 2008)

Why wouldn't you update for Mario Kart? Hell, I always keep my Wii on latest firmware up to date, I just copy the game, put it in, it works. You don't need Trucha signer to copy games and play them burned.


----------



## awofadeju (Mar 23, 2008)

Sorry 2 sound noobish but how have they gathered all this info from the update, i mean they say is not active until a new firmware is released, but for them 2 know what the update does and affect our wii doesnt that mean it must have already been activated into affect and f*ucked someone wii up already??


----------



## mb01 (Mar 23, 2008)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> Why wouldn't you update for Mario Kart? Hell, I always keep my Wii on latest firmware up to date, I just copy the game, put it in, it works. You don't need Trucha signer to copy games and play them burned.



Well for us PAL users Trucha Signer comes in very useful for changing video modes for games that do not work on PAL natively. Also mods like Manhunt 2 uncensored, removing ERROR 001, and changing Jap languages to English. I would be very unhappy if i couldn't use Trucha anymore.


----------



## ccfman2004 (Mar 23, 2008)

That's okay as long you never want to play modified games or other homebrew that uses the trucha signer.

I too normally keep my wii up to date, but with this news I won't update until a workaround is discovered.


----------



## whatsa (Mar 23, 2008)

awofadeju said:
			
		

> Sorry 2 sound noobish but how have they gathered all this info from the update, i mean they say is not active until a new firmware is released, but for them 2 know what the update does and affect our wii doesnt that mean it must have already been activated into affect and f*ucked someone wii up already??



By going through the code, disassembled. Bushing did it.

http://wiibrew.org/index.php?title=IOS37 has just been updated with a Q&A, talks about the thing I said above. There is hope!


----------



## ccfman2004 (Mar 23, 2008)

awofadeju said:
			
		

> Sorry 2 sound noobish but how have they gathered all this info from the update, i mean they say is not active until a new firmware is released, but for them 2 know what the update does and affect our wii doesnt that mean it must have already been activated into affect and f*ucked someone wii up already??



It is possible that they know someone on the inside that told them about this update or they may have set up their computer to be able to download Wii update files and then they inspect them.

It is also conceivable that they are able to analyze what IOS files a Wii has and can upload them to a computer.

In any event, this shows that nintendo wants to put a stop to homebrew and game backups.


----------



## awofadeju (Mar 23, 2008)

Ok i know this probaly ahs been said over and over but i updated myw ii on the 21st or 22nd i think..dos that mean i have this new messed up update..everyone told me it was the wiiware update =/


----------



## whatsa (Mar 23, 2008)

You almost definitely have the benign WiiWare update.


----------



## awofadeju (Mar 23, 2008)

So you guys are sure i installed the wiiware update and not this messed up 1..sorry its just i have a jap wii and when i finaly able 2 play all these great usa games..ninetndo create this block..i just dont want too losse all the great stuff trucha has done..but u cant help wanting 2 have your console up to date=/

Im also worried because ever since i did that update i havnt recived an mail containg info on this new 1 =/


----------



## g4jek8j54 (Mar 23, 2008)

awofadeju said:
			
		

> So you guys are sure i installed the wiiware update and not this messed up 1..sorry its just i have a jap wii and when i finaly able 2 play all these great usa games..ninetndo create this block..i just dont want too losse all the great stuff trucha has done..but u cant help wanting 2 have your console up to date=/
> 
> Im also worried because ever since i did that update i havnt recived an mail containg info on this new 1 =/



Did you receive an E-Mail about the WiiWare update, and update on the same day?  If so, you probably don't have this one.  You could connect your Wii to the internet, and check for updates.  Just don't perform any updates if there are.  If there is a new one, then you probably aren't updated to it.  Also, all it's known to fix is the trucha exploit.  You can still run USA games, you just won't be able to modify the ISO to do things like, for example, uncensor Manhunt 2, if you did update.


----------



## awofadeju (Mar 23, 2008)

Well considering i cnat speak japanese i dnt know what the message says..ok il go 2 my wii settinsg and check if a update is avaible..does will the wii inform me o just update it staright away?


----------



## mb01 (Mar 23, 2008)

g4jek8j54 said:
			
		

> awofadeju said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well he might need to use Trucha Signer to use the video mode changer for USA games that dont work on JAP Wii.


----------



## g4jek8j54 (Mar 23, 2008)

awofadeju said:
			
		

> Well considering i cnat speak japanese i dnt know what the message says..ok il go 2 my wii settinsg and check if a update is avaible..does will the wii inform me o just update it staright away?
> 
> Sorry, I wasn't thinking of that.  I believe if there isn't a new update, a message will come up that only has one button to press (the 'OK' button).  If there is one, there will be two buttons ('Yes' or 'No').  You should probably wait for someone else to confirm that, though.  I haven't updated in awhile (still at 3.0U).
> 
> ...



You're right, I didn't think about that.


----------



## awofadeju (Mar 23, 2008)

WTF is someone playing a early april fools joke..This is on the main page of wiibrew

"Fake! This update does not exist!

A new Wii System Update has been released, containing a new version of the firmware (IOS37) with a fix for the signing bug. Click the link for more info.

(Note this is NOT the update from a couple of days ago that was related to Wiiware. That one is confirmed as `safe`.)

Fake! This update does not exist!"

i got the source from here http://wiibrew.org/index.php?title=Main_Page


----------



## ccfman2004 (Mar 23, 2008)

I saw that too.

Can anyone confirm if this update actually exists?


----------



## Apakarta (Mar 23, 2008)

so is it safe to update?


----------



## jpxdude (Mar 23, 2008)

Checked Wiibrew homepage, it doesn't say anything about the news being fake.


----------



## g4jek8j54 (Mar 23, 2008)

Yeah, I don't see anything, either.


----------



## awofadeju (Mar 23, 2008)

Call me craxy but here what my screen shows


----------



## Xeronage (Mar 23, 2008)

Its probably just some lamo who put up the fake message. I trust Ch0p, so I wont update for a long time.. Not until someone figures out alternate firmware versions we can upload to the Wii


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Mar 23, 2008)

At least for now, Europe and Australia will get Mario Kart first (I said for now since I bet Nintendo will delay it till american release get out)


----------



## LokusT (Mar 23, 2008)

Just to help out a little, I don't have a modded Wii but I can confirm that there is another update since the Wiiware update from a couple of days ago.  I wouldn't recommend updating for now until there's either a 100% confirmation that it does bork Trucha or at least a fix for the Trucha Signer to continue bypassing.  Update was performed on a PAL Wii with the 3.2E firmware.  Latest update is still marked as 3.2E.  
As WiiBrew states it effects Freeloader too I wouldn't recommend updating.  There's been no message from Nintendo to prompt the update and nothing new has been added to the Wii channels, aesthetically or other, as far as I can tell.  The entire update so far just seems to be one that a user will attempt of their own accord.  Since my Wii is unmodded and I have no Freeloader I had nothing to lose in updating.  I can't confirm it's effect of course because of this but I definitely suggest that you update ONLY at your own risk.

Edited for additional info.


----------



## mwaddoups (Mar 23, 2008)

Dam, looks like I'm stuck with a semi-brick FOR EVER!


----------



## Goku_93 (Mar 23, 2008)

if I dont use trucha? and have wiikey can I update with no problems`?


----------



## shtonkalot (Mar 23, 2008)

LokusT said:
			
		

> Just to help out a little, I don't have a modded Wii but I can confirm that there is another update since the Wiiware update from a couple of days ago.  I wouldn't recommend updating for now until there's either a 100% confirmation that it does bork Trucha or at least a fix for the Trucha Signer to continue bypassing.


This is a joke right...  I mean please tell me someone who's posting in this thread can't be so... (calm down, don't be rude to the newbs) so.. AARRGGGHHH!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




** I was being a little rude to the poster here, I apologise for that**


----------



## LokusT (Mar 23, 2008)

Like I said, I don't have any modifications or anything but there is definitely another update.  I'm trying to help you guys by telling you not to update it for now which only benefits you so I have neither anything to gain or lose.


----------



## nextnomura (Mar 23, 2008)

hmm...
i don't think there's a real system update..






it's taken from nintendo's official site


----------



## awofadeju (Mar 23, 2008)

The thing is i only recived 1 wii messgae, since to updates came out shouldnt i recove 2 messages, thats why im confused which udpate i installed =/


----------



## LokusT (Mar 23, 2008)

Hmm..... Nintendo's site states 25th of February as the last update even though there was definitely one to add support to the Wii shop for Wiiware a couple of days ago.  The date is somewhat out of date then.  As far as I can tell, at this point in time you will miss out on nothing if you don't update yet, but if you do, you could lose all this: http://wiibrew.org/index.php?title=IOS37

Although it states "Until the system menu is updated to use IOS37, it will have no effect.", I think it would be safer to just not apply the update.



			
				awofadeju said:
			
		

> The thing is i only recived 1 wii messgae, since to updates came out shouldnt i recove 2 messages, thats why im confused which udpate i installed =/



I think I have updated my Wii in the past, non-game disc update I mean, before even receiving the message from Nintendo before.  Of course, they may never send a message about it.  They usually only ever do it when they are adding a service I think.  I can't really see them saying they're proud to introduce an update that screws over any attempts by the modding/homebrew scene.  Although, I'd admire their testicular fortitude for being incredibly up front about it.


----------



## shtonkalot (Mar 23, 2008)

LokusT said:
			
		

> Like I said, I don't have any modifications or anything but there is definitely another update.  I'm trying to help you guys by telling you not to update it for now which only benefits you so I have neither anything to gain or lose.


You're not joking are you...
FFS go back and read the thread... WTF do you think it's about!!!

Thanks for trying to help and all but maybe you should try and read the thread you're posting in. We are discussing the update in question, not the WiiWare update that was released days ago.. the new one. The first post in this thread was made earlier today.

** I was being more than a little rude to the poster here, I apologise for that**


----------



## cyr0x (Mar 23, 2008)

So I updated my Wii only for you guys:
Test Datels Freeloader - Works
Update Patched SSBB Backup - Works

So, no in this new update does NOT fix Trucha. But still: Update at your OWN risk!

/edit.
I read now that the "new" Update is a fake, I didn't know that but I did not make the shopping Channel update.


----------



## shtonkalot (Mar 23, 2008)

awofadeju said:
			
		

> Call me craxy but here what my screen showsOK you're craxy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well that seems to be referring to Wii Menu updates, these last two updates don't change the system version number.


----------



## awofadeju (Mar 23, 2008)

wait 1 min..i updated my wii from the message i got in the mail.. i ddint actually go 2 system update and search then found a new update and update my console..does that mean i installed the wiiware 1 ?


----------



## LokusT (Mar 23, 2008)

shtonkalot said:
			
		

> LokusT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if you hadn't updated before for the Wiiware channel update, I suppose it is possible that they could've rebundled the update with this second update.  I can't honestly confirm that though.  If you had updated for Wiiware and updated again using the update button on the same message from a couple of days ago, it may have installed the new update.  I assume that's how the update button works in those messages. Just a hotlink to the same instruction used by the Wii System Update in the Wii menu.


----------



## Apakarta (Mar 23, 2008)

i just have 1 msg in mail...so is it really a new update cuz everytime its a new update nintendo should send a msg


----------



## shtonkalot (Mar 23, 2008)

LokusT said:
			
		

> I'm not talking about the Wiiware update either hence me saying "another update".  If you wish for me to elaborate further in spite of your rudeness towards someone trying to do you a favour, then I shall do so for you.


That was my whole point, you are just saying the same thing that has been said. It is not a question of whether the update exists or not. You are doing me no favours by presenting your amazing findings that there is a new update at the end of a thread about that new update.
The only people who are questioning whether there is indeed a new update or not are the ones that don't read the information available both within this thread and a couple of others here. The first post of this thread contains the very reliable source that the info came from. You think your opinion is better confirmation than that!?

I appreciate it when people try to help. I don't like it when people just point out the obvious after coming late to the party.


----------



## LokusT (Mar 23, 2008)

You totally forget the fact that some people were unsure if the update even existed and I was confirming my own test to find out.  I thought this was a forum, not a private messaging board for you.


----------



## shtonkalot (Mar 23, 2008)

LokusT said:
			
		

> You totally forget the fact that some people were unsure if the update even existed and I was confirming my own test to find out.  I thought this was a forum, not a private messaging board for you.


To ANYONE who doubts that this update either exists or contains anything that may affect your use of Trucha signed games/Wii Homebrew channel or the Datel Freeloader, Check the source of the information: http://wiibrew.org/index.php?title=IOS37
This is where the info comes from and it's a very reliable source in my opinion and it seems the opinion of the site Admin that put the warning on the Front Page.

If you'd like to send me a message that helps out no one else who's posting here in this thread please do that here in a private messaging board for me.


----------



## stev418 (Mar 23, 2008)

Strange, the link goes to the announcement by admin that states "This is not yet confirmed reliably so stay tuned for more information, or join in the discussion in the following thread. must be the wrong link

And for those posters or mods, (cant seem to tell the difference around this board) who read everything as fact from wiibrew, this is what they say about freeloader.

"The Datel Freeloader disc is probably a modified version of their GameCube product. The disc's header is marked as RFLP5D (for the PAL version), and it contains one encrypted partition with the ID DTLX01. It exploits the same signature verification bug as trucha signer, and an unknown method to frustrate attempts to dump the disc using standard methods. It contains a small apploader which appears to patch the system menu. There are no files in the FST, and there does not appear to be a DOL"

With words like "probably", "unknown method", "appears" & "does not appear" I cant say I will take much else of what they say as confirmed/reliable.

I dont doubt the update may affect exploits/bugs, obviously nintendo are trying very hard to stop such things, my point is that others such as datel also have the experience to avoid/counter such fixes.


----------



## bailli (Mar 23, 2008)

http://wiibrew.org/index.php?title=IOS37

There it is: Freeloader will stop working with everything else that is not correctly signed!


----------



## legendofphil (Mar 23, 2008)

stev418 said:
			
		

> I dont doubt the update may affect exploits/bugs, obviously nintendo are trying very hard to stop such things, my point is that others such as datel also have the experience to avoid/counter such fixes.



Their Wii compatible Gamecube freeloader was countered soon after release with the release of the 3.0x firmware. The problem you have today is you can't counter a firmware that isn't out yet.


----------



## stev418 (Mar 23, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> http://wiibrew.org/index.php?title=IOS37
> 
> There it is: Freeloader will stop working with everything else that is not correctly signed!



..like i said, i dont read whats at wiibrew for fact. Well it might "probably appear" to be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				legendofphil said:
			
		

> stev418 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




To my understanding the gamecube freeloader was blocked, and _then_ datel released a wii compatible gamecube freeloader that is still usable on the wii? am i mistaken? 

*This is from the codejunkies site:*
"Compatibility with Nintendo Wii
Freeloader, Action Replay and SD Media Launcher have all been updated to be 100% compatible with the Wii running any firmware version. As the manufacturer we carry only the latest stock which is guaranteed to work with your Wii."


----------



## stev418 (Mar 23, 2008)

sorry double post


----------



## legendofphil (Mar 23, 2008)

The original freeloader (well the versions released before the Wii came out) didn't all work on the Wii (I think only one did and not on all console), so Datel brought out the new "Wii" version and that got blocked by the 3.0x firmware.


----------



## stev418 (Mar 23, 2008)

ok, strange that they still have that guaranteed on all firmware statement on the product page?? Their site seems to be up to date. Maybe I should just buy one to try


----------



## legendofphil (Mar 23, 2008)

Unless they updated it, but then that's just the new Wii freeloader, which may stop working soon.


----------



## finite (Mar 23, 2008)

Don't update, but if Mario Kart comes out requiring IOS37 + a menu system update what you gonna do?


----------



## ItsMetaKnight (Mar 23, 2008)

just stop playing games and you'll be safe


----------



## santorix10 (Mar 23, 2008)

bailli said:
			
		

> Trucha Signer doesn't sign the disc correctly (you would need the private RSA key only Nintendo and maybe some developers possess)



Do you think that Nintendo would give the key out to developers? There's no point, the developers have devkits that run unsigned code anyway. So, it would be silly to potentially give them the ability to leak the key. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




By the way, who cares about WiiWare, and any minor bugs that this might fix? Just don't update until you absolutely need to. There's a saying for this kind of thing, "If it ain't broke, don't fix it."


----------



## finite (Mar 23, 2008)

In a way I guess it is positive in so far as online games go and MK in particular. The easy signing of modified code is not good.


----------



## CockroachMan (Mar 23, 2008)

gbpic said:
			
		

> bailli said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well.. I care about WiiWare.. and I'm sure a lot of more people do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And if they found a way to patch Trucha, the update will probably be out on Mario Kart and other popular games in the future..


----------



## ploggy (Mar 23, 2008)

So all Datel has to do is do the Tweezers Attack to get the legit keys and then sign the Freeloader with the those keys, Then the big N couldn't do a thing?

Please correct me if i'm wrong


----------



## bailli (Mar 23, 2008)

You are wrong.

The Tweezer attack only gives you decryption keys (like the key.bin). But you need encryption keys which only has big N...


----------



## ploggy (Mar 23, 2008)

ok


----------



## shtonkalot (Mar 23, 2008)

stev418 said:
			
		

> Strange, the link goes to the announcement by admin that states "This is not yet confirmed reliably so stay tuned for more information, or join in the discussion in the following thread. must be the wrong link


I'm going to assume you are referring to the link I made in the above post. That link is correct, it is the front page news story thread. Why do you say it must be wrong, the information in that first post isn't very complete but it has a link to the source of the info. I say the Admin must've agreed that the source was reliable or they wouldn't have put it on the front page. The Admin was careful not to state anything that hadn't been confirmed which is quite responsible IMHO.


----------



## Mr.kuchinawa (Mar 23, 2008)

I remember when consoles didn't have updates.. those were the days.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Okay, let me see if I got this straight: For my PAL D2Ckey (with japanese dualchannels BTW), an update will result in me not being able to play my patched Ntsc Brawl game? All my other backups will work, ja? Will my Wii ever be able to "force" me to update? When newer games come out that require the newest firmware, can't we just block the update with the brickblocker or something?

Oh, and another thing: Will a PAL brawl be able to use the save from my NTSC pal?

--Sorry if anything of this is obvious, I just want to be sure.


----------



## boobooman (Mar 23, 2008)

wow 10pages of if,but and maybe. Im pal and love trucha so no update for me now


----------



## shtonkalot (Mar 23, 2008)

Mr.kuchinawa said:
			
		

> I remember when consoles didn't have updates.. those were the days..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At the moment (and PROBABLY until a new Wii Menu version [3.3?] is released) these things SHOULD be right. The current update that is being discussed will not noticeably change anything. Patched, Trucha signed games will work as will the Freeloader.
The Wii will PROBABLY never force an update as such. If you have it disconnected from the net and find out if your games have an update on them before running you'll be 100% (probably) safe. You should just be able to not accept any updates that are offered though, either internet or from a disc. You need to run some updates to let certain games play at the moment that may change in the future or may not.
As above, blocking an update may make the game unplayable. New games may not be able to be brickblocked, that we will have to see. Maybe something new will do this or make it unnecessary to do so.

No idea about the PAL - NTSC Brawl save thing, I'll take a guess and say no though. Maybe search around the forums and see if any other games will do this.

I too remember when consoles didn't need updates, more to the point console games didn't need patches! I don't think that's been an issue with the Wii though, maybe for some WiiWare titles it will be.
Some people probably would've been happy to be able to patch GH3 on the Wii. I don't think the Wii's memory is up to the job though.


----------



## Mr.kuchinawa (Mar 23, 2008)

I see.. So what's all this about not updating?

Edit: Will an Firmware update ever render my D2Ckey useless?


----------



## shtonkalot (Mar 23, 2008)

stev418 said:
			
		

> ok, strange that they still have that guaranteed on all firmware statement on the product page?? Their site seems to be up to date. Maybe I should just buy one to try
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Basically, this latest update is 'strongly believed' to contain the code to block certain exploits. It just cannot be activated until a new (as yet unreleased) Wii Menu update is installed. Some believe it will be better if you never get this first update. I'm not sure but am playing it safe (at least until MK comes out).


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Mar 23, 2008)

finite said:
			
		

> In a way I guess it is positive in so far as online games go and MK in particular. The easy signing of modified code is not good.



My thoughts too. If all this does is stop trucha signed disks then I can live with that. Free online cheat free gaming is one of the Wii's big points at the moment. Once people started playing online with modified cheated disks then it will kill it all.


----------



## chadders (Mar 23, 2008)

guys just to say, i didnt update my PAL wii till last night but i definatly had 2 messages in my mail, one for the wiiware update and another going on about some other update and all sorts dates in it when it was going to take affect.  Just watchin the match but will check it out at half time and let u know what it says if no one all ready has???


Edit: sorry i had had a few drinks last night when i seen it, there is no dates but its going on about menu updates will be shown in thew disc channel from now on and that a new system menu is now available, did this update last night and im still on 3.2e!!


----------



## Luke NL (Mar 23, 2008)

Alright guys. I'm _really_ confused. I use a Freeloader for Brawl. Is there another update after the WiiWare one? If yes, does it render my Freeloader useless? I just can't be bothered to read through 11 pages of mixed messages.

Edit: another question. I haven't downloaded the WiiWare update yet. Can I just download that one? Or do I immediately download the other one (too)?

Edit2: is the update available in Europe yet?  That is important for me. I can still download the other one then (in that case)!


----------



## epikwii (Mar 23, 2008)

1) No, you can't download the WiiWare without this Trucha-sign-bug update. Don't update.
2) Yes. Don't update.


----------



## Luke NL (Mar 23, 2008)

My Wii is legit, though. I am only concerned for my Freeloader. Do the same things apply then, or not?


----------



## Prime (Mar 23, 2008)

Luke said:
			
		

> Alright guys. I'm _really_ confused. I use a Freeloader for Brawl. Is there another update after the WiiWare one? If yes, does it render my Freeloader useless?.
> 
> Yes there is a update. Nobody knows if it renders the freeloader useless. Wiibrew says it does, but don't just judge your options on one claim.
> 
> ...



I'm not sure.

@Luke: Just don't update if you want to keep your freeloader, play it safe people!


----------



## Luke NL (Mar 23, 2008)

Alright, thanks! No more updates for me then. Until Mario Kart comes. Then I'll either wait for EU Brawl or.. that's my only option.


----------



## kedest (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm starting to doubt now. I don't know for sure which fw I installed when updating:  just the one with the wiiware update or the newer fw with the truchablock.  is there any way to check that?


----------



## Prime (Mar 23, 2008)

kedest said:
			
		

> I'm starting to doubt now. I don't know for sure which fw I installed when updating:  just the one with the wiiware update or the newer fw with the truchablock.  is there any way to check that?




When did you update? if it was before this news then you might be safe (as in you will have the wiiware update)


----------



## kedest (Mar 23, 2008)

well that's the thing, i'm not exactly sure. When the news about the wiiware update was out, i first waited to see if it was safe. I think i updated yesterday, but it could also have been the day before yesterday


----------



## TonyCool (Mar 23, 2008)

mmm Early April Fools Day Joke? Is there any "official" souce (besides Wiibrew) about Trucha-bug update fix?
I'm little skeptical about it...


----------



## Smudge249 (Mar 23, 2008)

not too sure what one we have, updated ours this morning before i knew about all this and the update crashed as our internet went (good old telefonica, spain) but went back to see later and noticed we have 3.2e. dont know if it updated itself last week while we were playing the wii as forgot i left that 24connect active. not played the wii since last wednesday so it couldnt have downloaded the new one as console was powered down completely but we are not sure what we have. all games are working fine........at moment anyway.

tried reading through all this lot and guess we will just have to wait and see for ours


----------



## apd (Mar 23, 2008)

Trucha-smucha I'm not arsed about freeloader or added blood in certain games as long as I can play Mario Kart with my Wiikey in April then I couldn't care less . Don't be getting homebrew greedy people there will no doubt be more exploits found in the future.


----------



## kedest (Mar 23, 2008)

TonyCool said:
			
		

> mmm Early April Fools Day Joke? Is there any "official" souce (besides Wiibrew) about Trucha-bug update fix?
> I'm little skeptical about it...



well it's real i think. they're talking about it in #wiidev (efnet)


----------



## screwed (Mar 23, 2008)

this is sounding more and more untrue.
Has anyone actually updated and found that it does all the nasty things the rumors say?

I dont use Trucha, I have a D2C Key and want to update to get the new shop channel, has anyone really had problems with this?


----------



## Smudge249 (Mar 23, 2008)

from what i can understand it is true but the implications will not be felt until the menu update comes out - am totally new to this so could be wrong as still trying to understand it all (only just learnt what homebrew is and i thought it was tea)


----------



## DarkCrudus (Mar 23, 2008)

well.. i preformed the update, dont use trucha so idk if it did nething


----------



## screwed (Mar 23, 2008)

do you have D2C Key?
And can you still play backups?

if you can.. then there is no worry as far as Im concerned


----------



## 1337Nemo (Mar 23, 2008)

i made the update and everything still works fine.

tested on wiikey -> pal -> all updates. Dublicated jap channels:

Brawl USA (trucha edited: Video Mode -> removed update) *WORKS*


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 23, 2008)

I have an unmodded Wii, and I use a Freeloader ... I have updated, and my Freeloader still works ... I have posted this a few times, now.


----------



## Luke NL (Mar 23, 2008)

Wow! Thanks thebobevil, for trying. You are great!


----------



## superrob (Mar 23, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> I have an unmodded Wii, and I use a Freeloader ... I have updated, and my Freeloader still works ... I have posted this a few times, now.


Becurse the Wii menu doesn't use the IOS37 jet.


----------



## eiz (Mar 23, 2008)

superrob said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think members can post that a thousand times, some won't read or understand it and will continue posting that everything is working xD


----------



## Erroneus (Mar 23, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> I have an unmodded Wii, and I use a Freeloader ... I have updated, and my Freeloader still works ... I have posted this a few times, now.



Oh man you rock!!! Thanks for giving out useless info. Here is a hint: The fix is not active


----------



## Relys (Mar 23, 2008)

So this whole thing was basically full of BS?


----------



## imyourxpan (Mar 23, 2008)

why does the font look weird in the screenshot?  it doesn't look like the font used by Nintendo, unless you can change your font that i don't know about.


----------



## Apakarta (Mar 23, 2008)

everything is datels fault!...if they hadnt realesed the freeloader....


----------



## Marticuno (Mar 23, 2008)

imyourxpan said:
			
		

> why does the font look weird in the screenshot?  it doesn't look like the font used by Nintendo, unless you can change your font that i don't know about.



It's a mockup...


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 23, 2008)

Erroneus said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You people are missing my point ... the point is who ever heard of an inactive fix? You don't put in a fix without turning it on.

It is not a fix, if it does nothing yet.

And, if the fix is in there, just dormant, then it means you are fine to download updates right now, just don't download any more.

Plus, Datel always come out with new discs, when the old ones don't work anymore, and the replacement discs are always free, when you turn in your old disc.

So, for a lot of us, this so-called 'fix' doesn't change anything, really.


----------



## jamesjones (Mar 23, 2008)

maybe asked already or maybe i should know already:
Is it on the US-update or also on the EU update? (so all updates over the world?)


----------



## bosscolor (Mar 23, 2008)

Lot of noise for nothing ...


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 23, 2008)

bosscolor said:
			
		

> Lot of noise for nothing ...



Exactly.


----------



## jpxdude (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm not sure if this link has been posted yet, but it should explain everything to those trying to make sense of it all.

The update, while safe for now will break the exploit used by Trucha and Freeloader _eventually_ since the code is in the update and prepared for when there is a change/update ready to be activated in the system menu.

If I was to hazard a guess, this 'activation' of the update menu change will happen in one of 2 circumstances.

a)  When WiiWare goes live soon, we will all most likely need extra menu functions to accomodate for this new facility, and new channels to be added for independent games

b) Mario Kart Wii...It's said that there will be a specific channel added to the Wii Menu on release which is to share data with online friends, such as progress, times, and ghost data.

But, anything can happen from here on out.  The reality is that the code exists within the new update, it's just not necessarily activated yet, because there is no software needed for it yet.  The other way to think of it is as a 'timed update' e.g, regionalised/staggered update for region specific software releases, as highlighted in points a) and b) above.

Here is the link: http://wiibrew.org/index.php?title=IOS37 You can bet your bottom dollar that the exploit will be sealed soon, since the IOS37 is a *proven* discovery.


----------



## WB3000 (Mar 23, 2008)

This update was planned very well by Nintendo. They release a safe and harmless WiiWare update one day, which everybody hears about, and then they sneak another right after, which many will think is the WiiWare one. Thus everyone updates their IOS37 and thinks nothing of it unless they did the update that day. The system menu was left out, else they would have felt the need to tell users about it, since a system menu update mandates a version number increase. This would have been easily spotted, it's just luck that this one was discovered really.


----------



## Awdofgum (Mar 23, 2008)

it turns out that somehow my wii got set back a day behind and i downloaded the update thinking that it was the wiiware one, but i wonder how my wii got set back a whole day?


----------



## Luke NL (Mar 23, 2008)

awdofgum: did you want to just download the Wii-ware update? Can you even do that? People are telling me not to update (I don't have the WiiWare one), because I will also download this new one then. So the update is proven. There is an update after the WiiWare one, right? And you musn't download this one? There are so many mixed messages floating around the web, right now. I just can't get a clear picture.


----------



## bosscolor (Mar 23, 2008)

I would like to do the wiiware update but not the IOS37 one, is it possible ?


----------



## jpxdude (Mar 23, 2008)

WB3000 said:
			
		

> This update was planned very well by Nintendo. They release a safe and harmless WiiWare update one day, which everybody hears about, and then they sneak another right after, which many will think is the WiiWare one. Thus everyone updates their IOS37 and thinks nothing of it unless they did the update that day. The system menu was left out, else they would have felt the need to tell users about it, since a system menu update mandates a version number increase. This would have been easily spotted, it's just luck that this one was discovered really.



It's pretty clever to be honest, since up til now, pretty much all the updates have been quite harmless, so no one has that expectation to have anything 'blocked' by Nintendo.  They've never done anything intentionally to do that before to a 'pirate's detriment' but since the trucha exploit takes advantage of a pretty serious bug, it was the perfect excuse for Nintendo to sneak it in there to fix a valid security related system issue.  Harmless for the regular user, but sucky for pirates! (and Datel!)


----------



## Luke NL (Mar 23, 2008)

bosscolor said:
			
		

> I would like to do the wiiware update but not the IOS37 one, is it possible ?



Please answer this people! This is what I want to do! Just your legit Freeloader-user here.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Mar 23, 2008)

Luke NL said:
			
		

> bosscolor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The answer is no.


----------



## Luke NL (Mar 23, 2008)

Damn.. But can someone explain this to me. Why is the update dangerous? It has a fix, but it isn't activated yet, or something? What's the harm, then?


----------



## Sors (Mar 23, 2008)

Just for the record, i applied the Patch and testet it ith a Trucha signed game, and i got *no problems*.
More Information:
PAL Wii
Wiikey
Tested with a Trucha signed SSBB (US, used Trucha to patch Video mode and remove update)


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 23, 2008)

As people love to keep telling me, apparently the fix is there, but not active yet ... and no-one knows if and when it will be activated.

For now, I shall keep playing my legit import games, on my un-modded Wii, with my legit FreeLoader.


----------



## Luke NL (Mar 23, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> As people love to keep telling me, apparently the fix is there, but not active yet ... and no-one knows if and when it will be activated.
> 
> For now, I shall keep playing my legit import games, on my un-modded Wii, with my legit FreeLoader.



I see, but did you update, or not?


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 23, 2008)

Luke NL said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes.

And it did nothing ... which is what everyone who updated will tell you ... then, they will tell you that it installed an update that is not yet active ... then, they will go on to tell you that when it does become active, FreeLoaders & Trucha-signed discs will no longer work.

And they tell you this like you are retarded for even doubting it, yet no-one really knows, because it is not active.

Which I find so very amusing, that people are happy to believe that this 'inactive update' will stop people playing their copies and imports, when there is no visible proof, when we are here, on the net, which is home to all the liars, fraudsters, con artists, scammers & fakers in the world.

Until my FreeLoader stops working, after the next time a new update is released, I won't believe that this so-called 'fix' does a damn thing.


----------



## berlinka (Mar 23, 2008)

My idea is that no matter what Nintendo does, there will be ways to solve the "new problems". Without a single doubt. I mean breaking protection schemes is like a sport to a lot of hackers. 

I don't worry, but I won't update anything from this point without reading all the ins and outs.


----------



## Awdofgum (Mar 23, 2008)

well my wii isn't modded, but i found it odd that my wii was set back a whole day, so my wii was shining blue again, you think nintendo did this so i can update my wii and then later on i realize that my wii was set back a whole day and the actual update was not the wiiware one?

lol nintendo wouldn't go that far.


----------



## Tanas (Mar 23, 2008)

I've heard  rumour, that the latest update has a time bomb in it which will automatically activate IOS37 on April 1st.


----------



## xJonny (Mar 23, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Luke NL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



People seem to be getting this as their source, which is reliable: http://wiibrew.org/index.php?title=IOS37


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm aware of the source ... a source that also says this, though ...


_To sum all this up, the update will NOT break anything. There is no reason not to upgrade._


Which is why I am not concerned ... especially considering Datel have been in the game a long time, and overcome obstacles quickly ... as well as replacing discs with new, working ones for free ... they don't even charge for postage.


----------



## Smudge249 (Mar 23, 2008)

lmao maybe its all crap and at Nintendo HQ they are pissing themselves laughing


----------



## arctic_flame (Mar 23, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> And it did nothing ... which is what everyone who updated will tell you ... then, they will tell you that it installed an update that is not yet active ... then, they will go on to tell you that when it does become active, FreeLoaders & Trucha-signed discs will no longer work.
> 
> And they tell you this like you are retarded for even doubting it, yet no-one really knows, because it is not active.
> 
> ...



Firstly, ignore everyone who can't get their point across clearly.
I, personally, have every reason to believe that the update is downloaded and not activated. The "IOS" is an ARM binary that runs on the "Starlet" inside the Hollywood. This gives access to the low level hardware. However, many games need different versions of this, so the Wii keeps every version from every update. The "bug" is likely to be in this binary. However, the current Wii system software doesn't use this latest IOS, meaning that until they update the System software (likely to be version 3.3), which will use the new IOS, Trucha and the Freeloader will still work.

It's very easy to prove that this IOS is there. The new WiiFuse allows you to browse the contents of your Wii's NAND. If the guys at Wiibrew, the only respected Wii programming site, say it's there, it is.


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 23, 2008)

My point is clear enough, you nasty little boy.

All you ever do is snipe.

The file being there or not, is irrelevant, if it does nothing.


----------



## arctic_flame (Mar 23, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> My point is clear enough, you nasty little boy.
> 
> All you ever do is snipe.
> 
> The file being there or not, is irrelevant, if it does nothing.



1. Funnily enough, that wasn't directed at you. When I quote posts, I reply to them.

2. Not sure what to say about that.

3. Which was my point?


----------



## redact (Mar 24, 2008)

i updated my wii the day before anyone knew about this new update and im not sure if i have it.  so i just wanted to know if this changes it from 3.2 to 3.3, coz i still got 3.2E.


----------



## arctic_flame (Mar 24, 2008)

mercluke said:
			
		

> i updated my wii the day before anyone knew about this new update and im not sure if i have it.  so i just wanted to know if this changes it from 3.2 to 3.3, coz i still got 3.2E.



It stays the same, but at this time it doesn't matter if you have it or not.

EDIT: and by the same, I mean 3.2


----------



## awofadeju (Mar 24, 2008)

either Nintencast or WiiBrew is spreading a "hoax"

source: Nintencast.com
http://www.nintencast.com/news.php?subacti...amp;ucat=2&

QUOTE
Update:

It turns out Wii Brew have a strange sense of homour. That's right folks, they've stated it was a "hilarious" hoax - an April fools joke. Maybe they should check their calender once in a while.

Anyway, I guess an apology from me to you is in order. BUT, that's not to say Nintendo wont update the Wii to stop the Freeloader, so just be extremely careful when you update the Wii.

All ic an say is WTF WTF ..now i dunno what to belive now =/


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (Mar 24, 2008)

Tanas said:
			
		

> I've heard  rumour, that the latest update has a time bomb in it which will automatically activate IOS37 on April 1st.



LOL


----------



## bailli (Mar 24, 2008)

Come on people did wiibrew ever make a joke or false anouncement?

These guys *know* that IOS37 fixes the trucha bug because bushing disassembled the new firmware. (marcan too if I remember correctly) Isn't that good enough for you?
And various reliable people on #wiidev confirmed that freeloader exploits the same bug. So be prepared that your precious freeloader *will* stop working if you install the probably next update that makes the system menu use IOS37 or later. And don't expect a new disc from datel within the next 6 month because there is currently no other hole in the wii's security...


----------



## rawbier (Mar 24, 2008)

3.2 justs adds WiiWare as a seperate channel now...


----------



## Harry Potthead (Mar 24, 2008)

Check the end at http://wiibrew.org/index.php?title=IOS37 




			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Fuck the world and everyone in it.
> 
> Happy April Fools....
> 
> ...


----------



## legendofphil (Mar 24, 2008)

Now check who made that April Fools revision, its not Bushing its an unregistered user. It might be fake.


----------



## ecdsds (Mar 24, 2008)

Harry Potthead said:
			
		

> Check the end at http://wiibrew.org/index.php?title=IOS37
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well I don´t believe this


----------



## Dylaan (Mar 24, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> To sum all this up, the update will NOT break anything. There is no reason not to upgrade.


The IOS37 page has been protected, so no more vandalism... But, it says we can upgrade? So should we? :S


----------



## dydy (Mar 24, 2008)

ITS A FAKE ?


----------



## Luke NL (Mar 24, 2008)

To sum it all up:

- This update inserts the new OS thingy.
- But does no harm, until a further update.
- Legit Freeloader-users and hacked Wii's can safely download.

M I Rite, guys?


----------



## MaHe (Mar 24, 2008)

Luke NL said:
			
		

> To sum it all up:
> 
> - This update inserts the new OS thingy.
> - But does no harm, until a further update.
> ...


Yeah, pretty much.


----------



## dasfteg (Mar 24, 2008)

mario kart or other games can call this update ios37 without other updates for stop the mario kart truched iso?


----------



## Luke NL (Mar 24, 2008)

MaHe said:
			
		

> Luke NL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yay, thanks for the info. I'm gonna update. I just want WiiWare.


----------



## arctic_flame (Mar 24, 2008)

awofadeju said:
			
		

> It turns out Wii Brew have a strange sense of homour. That's right folks, they've stated it was a "hilarious" hoax - an April fools joke. Maybe they should check their calender once in a while.
> 
> Anyway, I guess an apology from me to you is in order. BUT, that's not to say Nintendo wont update the Wii to stop the Freeloader, so just be extremely careful when you update the Wii.
> 
> All ic an say is WTF WTF ..now i dunno what to belive now =/



I don't think so. Wiki vandalism was reverted.


----------



## Luke NL (Mar 24, 2008)

Shouldn't the news update, to tell us it's safe? I'd also like to hear some confirmations. (Europeans downlaoding the update 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ).


----------



## arctic_flame (Mar 24, 2008)

It's perfectly safe.


----------



## kallekall (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm not sure if the update contain the Trucha fix or not, but I believe it do. I will wait even if it's not activated. If it's there and not activated, could it not be set to be activated on a certain date? If it's there, and is activated by for example Mari Kart, and it is possible to remove the Trucha fix, I believe  it might be more easy to remove it before then after it been installed on the Wii.

If it shows up that the whole thing is a hoax, then I have lost noting. If it is not possible to remove, then I have lost nothing. To be frank,  I don't see why I should update yet. The update is not yet needed, right?


----------



## awofadeju (Mar 25, 2008)

On wiibrew it says on the homepage that the trucha killer update is only oout for usa consoles right now. Is this true or is it on uk and jap aswell.??


----------



## Bloodlust (Mar 25, 2008)

Ahhh.. to hell with all this speculation. What I think is if someone can write a program to remove duplicate channels based on the trucha bug. Surely sooner or later some genius can code one to upload modified firmware.


----------



## Lloyd14 (Mar 25, 2008)

So this means if I update I can only play original games. Not my burned?


----------



## ecdsds (Mar 25, 2008)

No


----------



## Lloyd14 (Mar 25, 2008)

ecdsds said:
			
		

> No



So this only goes for trucha games?


----------



## Cyan (Mar 25, 2008)

Bloodlust said:
			
		

> Ahhh.. to hell with all this speculation. What I think is if someone can write a program to remove duplicate channels based on the trucha bug. Surely sooner or later some genius can code one to upload modified firmware.


Attention, just some noob though :

The channel removing method made me wonder this too :
Does the firmware (IOS) is signed for 1 Wii only, or is the same for every Wii ?
can we extract files from Wii flash memory to SD card or USB?
And can we install extracted firmware on another Wii ?

1- Extract IOS36/37 (the one for WiiWare without the Trucha fix), each files are kept individually on the Wii, right ?
2- install it on Wii without the WiiWare update, without modifing the firmware which is signed, to have a WiiWare enable Wii 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




OR 

- Delete ISO37 with Trucha fix for people who did the final update, which is not activated yet by the Wii Menu?
But it might be registered in a wii config file as already downloaded, so deleting this file could make the Wii not booting or not updating it later :/



Another noob wondering :

Is there someone with firmware datas from nintendo update site (extracted by sniffing network transfer with Etheral while updating)?
if we can put the updating file on computer, and use a proxy to redirect the update URL to the local file (PS3 proxy update method), will the Wii install it correctly ?


----------



## jpxdude (Mar 25, 2008)

Bloodlust said:
			
		

> Ahhh.. to hell with all this speculation. What I think is if someone can write a program to remove duplicate channels based on the trucha bug. Surely sooner or later some genius can code one to upload modified firmware.



That program doesn't depend on the trucha bug, it uses the Zelda exploit.


----------



## Mr.kuchinawa (Mar 25, 2008)

When will this fix begin to block trucha?


----------



## Prime (Mar 25, 2008)

Mr.kuchinawa said:
			
		

> When will this fix begin to block trucha?



When the next wii update comes....


----------



## raulpica (Mar 25, 2008)

Wiibrew said:
			
		

> At that point, "homebrew channels" would be considered "invalid" by the system. marcan now contends that having one installed and going to an update using IOS37 will brick your Wii, giving a "The system files are corrupted" message.
> I just performed some magic and confirmed that having the homebrew channel installed and installing an update to the system menu that uses the IOS37 will brick your wii, unless Nintendo specifically addresses this problem in a new system menu. There is a simple way of avoiding this: simply delete the channels before updating.



OMG. That's mean from Nintendo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Source: http://wiibrew.org/index.php?title=IOS37


----------



## Mr.kuchinawa (Mar 25, 2008)

This is probably a stupid question, but japanese dual channels will not cause a brick, right?


----------



## raulpica (Mar 25, 2008)

Mr.kuchinawa said:
			
		

> This is probably a stupid question, but japanese dual channels will not cause a brick, right?


Who knows. They should not, as they've seen as "system channels" from the Wii, and they're signed and have a valid signature by Nintendo.

It's just speculation, though. Although I think that Team Twiizers would say something, if that was the case.


----------



## Gus122000 (Mar 25, 2008)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Wiibrew said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just read that now.So if i update it right now.It will not have any effect? So could i just update my wii with this update and just after that not update anymore ?
I feel so tempted to update because i want to play Final fantasy


----------

